# M1 Carbine/ Got one?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

After reading the the mini-14 post I hesitate to ask, but anyone plinking around with a M1 Carbine? Always was facinated by the story behind it. Now I see Kahr is making them again. When I was a kid in the 50s lots of people had them from military surplus. Anyone tried the new Kahr?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The M1 Carbine is likely my favorite walking and plinking gun. Growing up my dad and I would shoot together with the M1's and have a blast. For plinking, gopher hunting, just plain fun. Ammo is getting pricey, but if you can find a large batch of brass somewhere, it is a good shooter with cast bullets, and fairly cheep to load for. The mini-14 is a fun gun also, but for me fits a different nitch. If you would like a compairson, the lever guns chambered in 357 are par for accuracy and power. Great history, operating system, and fun to shoot.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have had an M1 carbine, an Underwood, for quite a few years. A marvelous firearm and a a great plinker. I am frequently tempted to hunt with it but have not (no semiautos allowed for hunting in PA). 
I also have a .357 lever gun which is at least as much fun and cheaper to feed. (Also has the advantage do many more load types that can be used). 
Yes, the two are on a par for accuracy. Power wise, though, the edge goes very definitely to the .357 which can push a 158 grain bullet to over 1800 fps. The M1 carbine is limited to 110 -130 grainers at velocities that don't make up for the weight.
Pete


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great little guns. Some of my hunting party buddies use them when we hunt hogs with dogs. The FMJ to the head, puts them right down.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Do you reload for it? I'm trying some Hornady XTP 90 grain right now and they seem very accurate compared to some of the RN I tried. Got 3 boxes of Hornady short jackets to load up too. I wanted the Sierra Deep Curl but looks like there will be a wait unltil the lunacy is over.


----------

